
Munin - Another monitoring tool - brk
http://munin.projects.linpro.no/
======
ghiotion
I have no idea if this works as advertised, but those are some impressive
looking metrics.

<http://munin.ping.uio.no/ping.uio.no/vodka.ping.uio.no.html>

Think I'm going to try installing this. I've got homegrown scripts to monitor
a lot of this stuff and I've used nagios in the past. But it's pretty cool to
see it all laid out like that.

~~~
brk
Yeah, it does seem interesting. Also check out RRDTool (if you haven't
already) if you're doing roll-your-own stuffs.

I'm also currently setting up/trying out Zenoss. <http://www.zenoss.com> so
far I like it, just need to get used to its way of doing things...

------
aaroneous
We use Munin on our machines - it's a great tool, highly recommended.

